# Goodbye Gizmo, you shall be missed.



## NottsTom1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

Rest in peace little fella, you shall be missed more than you'll ever know.

You may not have been the best behaved cat, you never did manage to use your litter. And boy did you smell, even the weekly baths didn't manage to rid your head of the egg smell that seemed to follow you around. Austin misses you and visits your grave every morning first thing, as do I. He's already being chased by that big fat stray Tortoise shell who you used scrap with, I worry for him without you to protect him.

You were by far the strangest animal I've ever known, you were born with no teeth bar 2 fang's and your tail was bent, I found your notes from the vets the other day "So cute yet so ugly" they wrote about you, this may have been true but you were unique and special.

I hope I made your life a happy one and I shall remember all the fun we had together, thanks for helping Austin settle in and teaching him some bad habbits too, he's already started sleeping in the bath and drinking tea.

R.I.P my friend.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! R.I.P Gizmo. He was so cute!! No cat is ugly.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss R.I.P Gizmo
BTW; I agree with konstargirl, no cat is ugly at all.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

RIP Big Guy.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss  He was lucky to have you and you were lucky to have him <3


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. No cat is ugly; every cat has personality and love to give, and that makes them even more beautiful.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

OwnedByIsis said:


> No cat is ugly; every cat has personality and love to give, and that makes them even more beautiful.


You are exactly right:smile: They're all gorgeous.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss((hugs)). He looked sweet as sugar.Would have loved to give him a cuddle. You were well loved and will be missed Gizmo ♥


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Gizmo was a special cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

One of the funniest/sweetest/most touching tributes ever.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

